# Destinations not showing up in Search function



## tperez (Nov 4, 2016)

I noticed that now when I enter the Diamond Website and click on "Explore 350+ Destinations" (I think it used to only say 300), there are more resorts listed than there used to be.  For instance, in California the Hotel Pacific in Monterey, the Westin in Napa, and the Meritage in Napa are listed.  I'm sure these are all new affiliates.  However, when I click on Create Reservation to search for availability and then click on the drop down box for destinations, these properties aren't listed.  Anyone know if there is a different way to search for availability in these properties?

I did email Diamond and not surprisingly, their response was no help at all  so I thought I'd post the question here to see if anyone else has noticed this issue.

Thanks


----------



## DanZale2000 (Nov 4, 2016)

There is a set of locations available to members of the Embarc collection (formerly Club Intrawest) which are not available to Diamond's Club members. You might note that Hotel Pacific is listed as "an affiliate of ExtraOrdinary Escapes and is not available for bookings by Diamond Club." ExtraOrdinary Escapes is the Embarc program. Many of these locations are in Canada. 

Here are more of the ExtraOrdinary Escapes affiliates

Solara Resort & Spa, Alberta
Harrison Hot Springs Resort & Spa, British Columbia
Glacier Mountaineer Lodge, British Columbia
Walnut Beach Resort, British Columbia
The Beach Club Resort, British Columbia
Sun Peaks Grand Hotel, British Columbia
Long Beach Lodge Resort, British Columbia
Hotel Blu Vancouver, British Columbia
The Parkside Hotel & Spa, British Columbia
Westin Bear Mountain Resort, British Columbia
Fairmont Chateau Whistler, British Columbia
Prince Of Wales Hotel, Ontario
Queen'S Landing Hotel, Ontario
Fairmont Royal York, Ontario
Thompson Toronto, Ontario
Le Sommet Des Neiges, Quebec
Le Westin Resort & Spa Tremblant, Quebec
Loews Hotel Vogue, Quebec
Fairmont Le Chateau Frontenac, Quebec
The Villas At Zihuatanejo, Guerrero
Sheraton Carlsbad Resort & Spa, California
Surf & Sand Resort, California
Hotel Pacific, California
The Meritage Resort & Spa, California
Westin Verasa Napa, California
Rancho Bernardo Inn, California
Temecula Creek Inn, California
Honua Kai Resort & Spa, Hawaii
Aka Times Square, New York
Belmond Charleston Place, South Carolina
Lorien Hotel & Spa, Virginia
Hotel Monaco Seattle, Washington


----------



## tperez (Nov 5, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 5, 2016)

ExtraOrdinary Escapes is an add-on to Club Intrawest / Embarc  We have added CI to our II account and do not belong to EE    Many CI (Club Intrawest)  owners do not pay the extra fee to belong to ExtraOrdinary Escapes (EE).


----------

